# Audi TT replacement could be ‘mini e-tron GT’.



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Audi TT replacement could be 'mini e-tron GT' - Automotive Daily


Audi's style icon for more than two decades, the TT, is set to be axed when production of its current generation ends in 2023 – and the car will be replaced




www.autodaily.com.au


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I think electric niche cars are a long way off yet. They need to recoup their investment in the electric tech with more high profit volume selling SUVs first.

As everything will eventually be replaced by an electric version it's not really rocket science that if there is a TT replacement it'll be an EV.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

KevC said:


> I think electric niche cars are a long way off yet. They need to recoup their investment in the electric tech with more high profit volume selling SUVs first.
> 
> As everything will eventually be replaced by an electric version it's not really rocket science that if there is a TT replacement it'll be an EV.


But also not a Coupé/Roadster anymore.


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

Sadly we’re all going to be driving SUVs in the future, the day of the 2 door coupe looks to be on the way out


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

mtainkat said:


> Sadly we’re all going to be driving SUVs in the future, the day of the 2 door coupe looks to be on the way out


Maybe not. Concern is now growing about the amount of fine particulates coming from car tyres. The levels are many times higher than those from modern exhausts and the chemicals they contain are carcinogenic and can cause other health problems, as well as polluting rivers and oceans.
Likewise as a result of tighter controls on noise emissions from exhausts the greatest amount of noise created from a moving car is from road / tyre noise and wind noise.
In both of these cases it is the bigger heavier vehicles like SUVs, with bigger tyres that are the worst offenders. Expect to see pressure from governments in the future requiring car manufacturers to reduce these levels across their range. Smaller, lighter vehicles being one way of complying.


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

ZephyR2 said:


> Maybe not. Concern is now growing about the amount of fine particulates coming from car tyres. The levels are many times higher than those from modern exhausts and the chemicals they contain are carcinogenic and can cause other health problems, as well as polluting rivers and oceans.
> Likewise as a result of tighter controls on noise emissions from exhausts the greatest amount of noise created from a moving car is from road / tyre noise and wind noise.
> In both of these cases it is the bigger heavier vehicles like SUVs, with bigger tyres that are the worst offenders. Expect to see pressure from governments in the future requiring car manufacturers to reduce these levels across their range. Smaller, lighter vehicles being one way of complying.


I also heard about this too.
Tyre reviews YT channel did a video on EV specific tyres that are required in order to cope with tank like weight of average EV car.
I like how manufacturers were killing themselves on saving weight wherever they can. Only to now make EV cars that can easily reach 2 tons in weight.
Our roads are already bad, cant imagine how they will look when every 3rd car weights as a small bus.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

The Pretender said:


> But also not a Coupé/Roadster anymore.


According to that article maybe. But they're only guessing to make a story. There's a lot of use of the word 'could' in there.


----------



## jammy86 (11 mo ago)

My guess is the new Cayman (Electric only) and the TT will be the same platform and yea the eTTron or something it'll be called.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

That uh, that don't look too "mini". Seems more like this should be the A3 [sedan] replacement than the TT's replacement.


----------



## Livewire (9 mo ago)

The future is hydrogen cars. 

Vehicle manufacturers will just milk as much money as they can from electric vehicles before hydrogen becomes the next big thing.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Electric certainly doesn't work for haulage so they will have to either stick with diesel or go hydrogen. I reckon cars will stay electric for a good while yet. The main problem with hydrogen is you still need to transport it to fuel stations and you need a pretty sizeable pressurised tank in the car. Battery power is a lot more convenient in that respect.


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

mtainkat said:


> Sadly we’re all going to be driving SUVs in the future, the day of the 2 door coupe looks to be on the way out


Look what happened to the Mustang 🤑


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

The Rumor has it, that the TT and A5 Coupe could get a communal successor, in the form of a 3-door SUV e-tron.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

The Pretender said:


> The Rumor has it, that the TT and A5 Coupe could get a communal successor, in the form of a 3-door SUV e-tron.


Boooooo!!!


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

The Pretender said:


> The Rumor has it, that the TT and A5 Coupe could get a communal successor, in the form of a 3-door SUV e-tron.


The 3 letters that never fail to make me yawn

S U V

🥱🥱🥱🥱


----------

